# Can't upload fast enough!! Dumerils and various others.



## Weda737 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just had to tell you, I'm uploading pictures now and omg I can't wait! The boa will not sit still long enough to let me take a decent pic. So I'll have to get more later. 

I just got an awesome picture!!!! now it's gonna take even longer!

New Dumerils boa! She's every bit 6 feet long, maybe more. 









This is my sweetie Chris holding her




And some other of my aminals. 




^ that's Ginger, born on halloween and mean as a little gremlin. My little red shadow, exact same color as my own hair lol 




^ Hana my ham, I mean, Australian shepherd, enjoying a good comb out way too much. She's spaced out in la la land if you can't tell. 




^Rufus my snow corns creamsicle kid. She's about a year old now and my mom named her Diamond. I call her Bella though, after her mom. 




She's not fat I promise. Just has a butt full of poop  


Pardon my clutter... there's method to my madness I swear.


----------



## terryo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow..all your animals are great, but I love your corn snakes. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 14, 2012)

terryo said:


> Wow..all your animals are great, but I love your corn snakes. They are so beautiful.


Thank you, she does have some striking color to her, I'm proud to say I produced that baby.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2012)

*Great pictures!*


----------



## tortuga_please (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool pics, especially the boa


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you all, it's with the help you awesome people that I chose this beautiful boa. Before you guys helped me out in a previous thread, I had never even heard of a Dumerils.


----------

